# Wii U?



## Cocobanana (Jun 7, 2011)

Who me?


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, you.

(The point of this thread beeing?)


----------



## moriko (Jun 7, 2011)

Just saw an article on it. I'm more curious about the huge optional touchscreen controller. I'd be interested in getting some hands on to see how heavy it is and if it's worth having. I like the idea that you can play off it if you don't feel like using the tv or want to lug the console with you somewhere and not lug the tv with it.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 7, 2011)

moriko said:


> Just saw an article on it. I'm more curious about the huge optional touchscreen controller. I'd be interested in getting some hands on to see how heavy it is and if it's worth having. I like the idea that you can play off it if you don't feel like using the tv or want to lug the console with you somewhere and not lug the tv with it.


 
I just saw some gameplay trailers for it... very interesting...


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahhh, I see what this is about.
I'm not interested though, two consoles (one of them portable) are more than I need.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting lets see what will happent


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 7, 2011)

They're trying even harder to be like Apple.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> They're trying even harder to be like Apple.


Yes, the Wii U is clearly a rip off of the iPad.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you skip on posting any content just to make sure you could make the thread before anyone else?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Did you skip on posting any content just to make sure you could make the thread before anyone else?



No, I just found out about this console today, and think the name is hilarious, especially if it's the final product title.


----------



## Rouz (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish Nintendo would have released hardware specs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is a "bad thread and you should feel bad" thread or just an inside joke I don't understand.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I'm not sure if this is a "bad thread and you should feel bad" thread or just an inside joke I don't understand.



From what I've read, the new Nintendo console is called 'Wii U.' Which makes me think of 'We, You' to which I responded with 'Who, me?'


----------



## Runefox (Jun 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I wish Nintendo would have released hardware specs.


 They did divulge that the console is running 1080p, which makes it a fairly powerful machine based on what they're planning to release on it.

EDIT: The Wiki page for the console seems to suggest they've released more complete specs:

*Processors:*


IBM Power-based multi-core 45 nm microprocessor (insert: Not specifically mentioned here, but it's a POWER7-based CPU, which means it's probably at least a quad core running at least 2.4GHz)
 *Storage:*


Internal flash memory expandable via SD memory card slot and USB slots (4) using a USB hard disk drive
Slot-loading disc drive compatible with 12-cm "proprietary high-density optical discs" and 12-cm Wii optical discs
 *Controller:*


Built-in accelerometer, speakers, front-facing camera, microphone and a 6.2 inch touchpad
Two Circle Pads and one Digital Pad
Select, Start, Home and Power Buttons
A/B/X/Y front buttons, L/R bumper buttons and ZL/ZR trigger buttons
 *Video:*


1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p and 480i output
Compatible with HDMI, component, S-video and composite cables
 *Audio*


AV Multi Out connector. Six-channel PCM linear output through HDMI


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally HD and a hardrive for storage.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 7, 2011)

How...Lame.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, when Reggie was talking about "you" and how that concept was in the name of the product, I groaned. And then I saw the name. And then I double-groaned.


----------



## Larry (Jun 7, 2011)

They didn't announce the price. WTF?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> They didn't announce the price. WTF?


Well duh. What do you expect? "Oh by the way it's $500." That'd kind of be a downer after their awesome presentation.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPU-Ud48evc


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Well duh. What do you expect? "Oh by the way it's $500." That'd kind of be a downer after their awesome presentation.



Well, I would at least like to know beforehand so I can earn the money for it. My parents aren't buying me games anymore. :c


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it, overall.  Mostly to see how it plays out in regard to the other consoles.  General opinion I've heard is Sony and Microsoft would be fools to try making a console in the next few years that on-ups their current consoles to a severe enough degree for people to laugh at WiiU's specs, so if the WiiU doesn't fail in performance then the biggest concerns will be price and the touch-controller.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not really looking forward to any other consoles... This just looks meh.


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm not really looking forward to any other consoles... This just looks meh.


A little same over here. I mean, I'm surprised at the Wii U, but I'm afraid that it's just gonna attract dust in my house if Nintendo doesn't give us more *after* the whole big launch.

I am looking forward to Vita. I've been wanting a portable gaming device ever since I froze my PSP's motherboard in the winter cold 2 years ago, so I'm gonna get it.


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking forward to the Wii U, just wish the controller wasn't so damn bulky...


----------



## Shouden (Jun 8, 2011)

Wii U will go down in history as the second crappiest name for a console. Wii U? Sounds like a cop car on a old TV show. Seriously, who ever is in charge of naming Nintendo consoles needs to be fired. Why can't they just use the code names ever? All but Dolphin were actually better than their actual names...although...Dolphin vs. Gamecube...


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

Shouden said:


> Wii U will go down in history as the second crappiest name for a console. Wii U? Sounds like a cop car on a old TV show. Seriously, who ever is in charge of naming Nintendo consoles needs to be fired. Why can't they just use the code names ever? All but Dolphin were actually better than their actual names...although...Dolphin vs. Gamecube...



Nintendo should've just called it Nentendo Cafe. Or maybe just Nintendo. NES 2 perhaps?


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Jun 8, 2011)

Super W- oh wait that won't work... hows about just sticking with "Wii2" Nintendo...


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

That Fur In Camo said:


> Super W- oh wait that won't work... hows about just sticking with "Wii2" Nintendo...


 
Yeah, Wii 2 is derserving. The console didn't leave everything the Wii does behind, they just enhanced it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 8, 2011)

Nintendo needs to use thisï»¿ as an ad.

Can't wait for the Playstation Quack and the Xbox Snort.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 8, 2011)

I though they were just going to call it "You" or "Yu" or "U" or sometime along those lines. Sure, still stupid, but it's better than "Wii U", and it's edgy enough to attract the hipster crowd.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 8, 2011)

Attaman said:


> I'm looking forward to it, overall.  Mostly to see how it plays out in regard to the other consoles.  General opinion I've heard is Sony and Microsoft would be fools to try making a console in the next few years that on-ups their current consoles to a severe enough degree for people to laugh at WiiU's specs, so if the WiiU doesn't fail in performance then the biggest concerns will be price and the touch-controller.


 
I think the next wave of consoles is due 2014-2015ish, when the next generation actually exists, and they can break away from this current gen that Nintendo is so happy to finally catch up with...next year. 

I hear the Microsoft team is meant to be coming up with an actual upgraded Xbox though, not the next console though :v


----------



## Xenke (Jun 8, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I hear the Microsoft team is meant to be coming up with an actual upgraded Xbox though, not the next console though :v


 
I thought they already did that?

Even though the got rid of some nice things, like... removable HDs. :v


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I thought they already did that?
> 
> Even though the got rid of some nice things, like... removable HDs. :v


 
Not just a different form, but an actually improved CPU, GPU, etc. that's still the 360, just improved efficiency and such.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2011)

Shouden said:


> Wii U? Sounds like a cop car on a old TV show.


 
You have a strange imagination.


----------



## moriko (Jun 8, 2011)

That Fur In Camo said:


> Looking forward to the Wii U, just wish the controller wasn't so damn bulky...


 
It's optional. You can use the same old wii-motes and the other add-on remotes too. The benefit of the new controller is being able to play without the tv. Better for those that travel more I guess or only have one primary tv in the household.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I though they were just going to call it "You" or "Yu" or "U" or sometime along those lines. Sure, still stupid, but it's better than "Wii U", and it's edgy enough to attract the hipster crowd.


But it's not just for hipsters! It's for we. _And_ you. Wii. Wii U.

It's a shame they didn't call it the Wii Me, that would've cracked me up.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 8, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPU-Ud48evc


 
I am satisfied that I am not the only person that thought of that when I read the name Wii U.


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

moriko said:


> It's optional. You can use the same old wii-motes and the other add-on remotes too. The benefit of the new controller is being able to play without the tv. Better for those that travel more I guess or only have one primary tv in the household.


 
Oh god, a portable system AND a home console all-in-one.
*drools*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 8, 2011)

Why the hell would i buy something like this?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 8, 2011)

SirRob said:


> But it's not just for hipsters! It's for we. _And_ you. Wii. Wii U.
> 
> It's a shame they didn't call it the Wii Me, that would've cracked me up.


 
WEEMEE WEEMEE

Oh hey, Wii G.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why the hell would i buy something like this?


 
Because everyone else has one.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why the hell would i buy something like this?


 
Because it's made by a hyper-mainstream company and everyone's doing it... no matter how much they actually dislike it. :V


----------



## Xenke (Jun 8, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Because it's made by a hyper-mainstream company and everyone's doing it... no matter how much they actually dislike it. :V


 
Even MSoft and Sony will be doing it, you just wait and see. :v


----------



## Attaman (Jun 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Even MSoft and Sony will be doing it, you just wait and see. :v


 And it'll play out the exact same way online, bonus points if MS and Sony fans use the same enthusiastic praises that they yelled at the Nintendo fans.

And I don't see why people consider the controller bulky.  It's... really a bad sign if moving your hands another four inches apart turns gaming from "This is natural to me" to "OMG MAH WHOLE EXPERIENCE IS RUINED".  Bigger concern should be stuff like rumors that the touchpad controller will only come with the console, not be sold separately.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 8, 2011)

Attaman said:


> And I don't see why people consider the controller bulky.  It's... really a bad sign if moving your hands another four inches apart turns gaming from "This is natural to me" to "OMG MAH WHOLE EXPERIENCE IS RUINED".  Bigger concern should be stuff like rumors that the touchpad controller will only come with the console, not be sold separately.


 
Well, it's 'cause they went from the skinny WiiStick to a flat thing. OOMG DIFFERNT. Never mind the fact that the Wiimote isn't designed to be held in any way, shape, or form, but hey... at least all the buttons are close together!


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

Apple is gonna sue Nintendo for this. :V


----------



## Xenke (Jun 8, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Apple is gonna sue Nintendo for this. :V


 
Depends on if it's multi-touch or not. :V


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

DAMMIT LARA CROFT, SHE'S MAKING ME WANT TO HAVE BEATS!!!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey, I just realized, Nintendo doesn't have to change their marketing slogan thing.

"Wii U like to play"

OMG WE SHOULD HAVE SEEN THIS COMING, WE ARE ALL FOOOOOOOOLS.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 8, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Bigger concern should be stuff like rumors that the touchpad controller will only come with the console, not be sold separately.


 
I have to admit that would suck because you know people would probably want to buy another one because you know how clumsy kids are. Don't forget how much they'll fight if they see a sibling with it and want one too!


----------



## Riptor (Jun 8, 2011)

What I'm more happy about is that they actually seem to be giving a damn about third-party support this time around. I love Nintendo, which is why it was especially painful to see the Wii get dozens of shovelware games and half-rate ports of much better HD titles. I'm just worried if they'll actually going to follow through on this, or if Nintendo's going to end up back where they were with the Wii in a year or so.

That, and the controller seems like it'd be really hard to use on most games from the PS3 and 360.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 8, 2011)

They called it Wii U because it's a smiley face.
l l
U
The two eyes are the 2!


----------



## xcliber (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, since you're still able to use the old Wii controllers and whatnot, I don't see how the new controller is a problem. If it's too bulky, switch to the Wii Classic Controller. Personally, I don't see how bulkiness of the controller affects gameplay at all. As long as I can reach all of the controls comfortably, who cares how far apart your hands are from each other?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 8, 2011)

moriko said:


> Just saw an article on it. I'm more curious about the huge optional touchscreen controller. I'd be interested in getting some hands on to see how heavy it is and if it's worth having. I like the idea that you can play off it if you don't feel like using the tv or want to lug the console with you somewhere and not lug the tv with it.


 
Wat?  I do believe they did this in the 80's.  I believe it was known as the Gameboy.


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the controller costs more than the console.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Bigger concern should be stuff like rumors that the touchpad controller will only come with the console, not be sold separately.


It's not a rumor now.

Also, from the same article, the Wii U only accomodates one touch pad controller. Everyone else has to use Wiimotes.


----------



## Larry (Jun 11, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Also, from the same article, the Wii U only accomodates one touch pad controller. *Everyone else has to use Wiimotes*.


 Oh, I can _totally_ see little kids fighting over it.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 11, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Oh, I can _totally_ see little kids fighting over it.


 
No, see, they're totally trying to focus on core gamers now.

Gamers have no IRL friends, so the one controller thing won't be a problem.

BRAVO NINTENDO.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe this was their strategy all along. Sure the Wii has a lot of shovel ware, but a lot of it is what parents and old people enjoy playing. And now, people who like playing games by themselves more will have a reason to.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 11, 2011)

When I heard about this I thought it was just another crappy little accessory like the balance board. Think I'm done with console gaming if this is the way things are going.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Maybe this was their strategy all along. Sure the Wii has a lot of shovel ware, but a lot of it is what parents and old people enjoy playing. And now, people who like playing games by themselves more will have a reason to.


 
You mean they like playing Wii Sports. Yeah, the game that comes with the console? :v


----------



## Namba (Jun 11, 2011)

And I thought the 64 controller was hard to manage...


----------



## Xenke (Jun 11, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> And I thought the 64 controller was hard to manage...


 
Only retards don't know how to use the 64 controller.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Only retards don't know how to use the 64 controller.


That's good to know seeing as some games require the use of the D-pad and L button in addition to the face buttons and the analogue stick. I seem to recall Rainbow Six being one of them. It's always fun when you're unable to access your movement controls when you absolutely need to use the D-pad.

The N64 controller was such a terrible design. It worked so long as you only used 2/3 of the controller and had tiny hands, but you're fucked otherwise.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 11, 2011)

Runefox said:


> That's good to know seeing as some games require the use of the D-pad and L button in addition to the face buttons and the analogue stick. I seem to recall Rainbow Six being one of them. It's always fun when you're unable to access your movement controls when you absolutely need to use the D-pad.
> 
> The N64 controller was such a terrible design. It worked so long as you only used 2/3 of the controller and had tiny hands, but you're fucked otherwise.


 
So it's entirely a hardware company's fault when software companies don't understand how to utilize the hardware?

I'm not saying it was a particularly good design, but as long as the game companies weren't retarded with button mapping it wasn't ever a problem. Most games realized that you only had two hands and their control schemes reflected that.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 12, 2011)

Xenke said:


> So it's entirely a hardware company's fault when software companies don't understand how to utilize the hardware?
> 
> I'm not saying it was a particularly good design, but as long as the game companies weren't retarded with button mapping it wasn't ever a problem. Most games realized that you only had two hands and their control schemes reflected that.


 
Don't you even defend that piece of crap. Just don't even.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 12, 2011)

i like the concept but im seeing SO many problems with this thing now!
-only one touchpad controller per console
-no central online service like xbox live or the PSN (at least that means they cant get hacked! :V)
-no upscaling for wii games
-the controller might be incredibly bulky and uncomfortable to hold
-no hard drive
-we havent seen a lot of wii u game footage yet (most trailers and so on where xbox/PS3 material)

and ocerall i really dont know where nintendo wants to go with this thing. tthe whole concept confuses me... and i dont think im the only one who feels like that


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 12, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> i like the concept but im seeing SO many problems with this thing now!
> -only one touchpad controller per console
> -no central online service like xbox live or the PSN (at least that means they cant get hacked! :V)
> -no upscaling for wii games
> ...


 
Except they can get hacked.

:v just sayin'


----------



## Runefox (Jun 12, 2011)

Xenke said:


> So it's entirely a hardware company's fault when software companies don't understand how to utilize the hardware?


 The buttons are there. It's the hardware. Using them is expected. Your argument is basically  that software companies shouldn't have ever tried using that extra 1/3 of the controller because it's just there for shits and giggles. That equates to poor design.

If the N64 controller was MISSING the D-pad/L button section that's impossible to use, then you could say that it's a decent, if flawed design (no D-pad = fighters suck). Examples of much better controller design can be found in the PlayStation controller (classic and DualShock), Dreamcast controller, and virtually everything that's come since. It's another example of Nintendo just being different for the hell of it (much like the decision to use cartridges for the N64, and the incredibly small amount of memory dedicated for textures on the N64. Actually, the N64 was a pretty terrible console overall; Only the really memorable games like Mario 64, Star Fox 64, Smash Bros, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark and some others really made it bearable, and like all of Ninty's consoles since the N64, it was driven almost exclusively by first-party software (and Rare)).


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

I always thought it had both the D-pad and the joystick so that players could choose which they wanted to use. After all, it was the first controller that Nintendo made which featured a joystick.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I always thought it had both the D-pad and the joystick so that players could choose which they wanted to use. After all, it was the first controller that Nintendo made which featured a joystick.


 You'd think that, but even Nintendo first-party titles generally disabled the D-pad.

My first experience with the N64 controller was one where, used to D-pads, I tried to use the D-pad for Mario Kart 64. No dice. Same with Star Fox 64. So... Really, that's not why the controller was built that way, or if it was, they changed their mind about it post-release.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2011)

I predict that people will claim to want completely new games, but only within the same ol button-pressing style they're used to. 

And that I predict that everyone only cares about HD and finds it surprising that some of us *don't* have HD because some of us can't afford HD TVs, or have the space for 'em.


----------



## Corto (Jun 14, 2011)

Good to know that after the brief clarity that the Wii was Nintendo is back to their "fuck them, make the controller as retarded as possible" policy.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm just glad Nintendo is stepping up to the plate that they were more than capable of stepping up to.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm just glad Nintendo is stepping up to the plate that they were more than capable of stepping up to.


 
And a step at the bottom of the staircase...from 5 years ago (or like 30 years ago, if you count the initial weird devices they made in the 80's and 90's)


----------



## Runefox (Jun 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm just glad Nintendo is stepping up to the plate that they were more than capable of stepping up to.


 Which plate would that be? The "high definition graphics" plate, or the "making super weird controllers for the hell of it" plate?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 14, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Which plate would that be? The "high definition graphics" plate, or the "making super weird controllers for the hell of it" plate?


 
Both, both are necessary. One is essential, the other is tradition.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Which plate would that be? The "high definition graphics" plate, or the "making super weird controllers for the hell of it" plate?


 
Mostly the first one. I think it's good that Nintendo is finally pushing to compete with other consoles, they were already making great games.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Mostly the first one. I think it's good that Nintendo is finally pushing to compete with other consoles, *they were already making great games.*


 
I fucking KNEW you were a troll


----------

